# FDA?s scheme to outlaw nearly all nutritional supplements created after 1994



## Arnold (Jul 7, 2011)

FDA’s scheme to outlaw nearly all nutritional supplements created after 1994 would destroy millions of jobs and devastate economy by Mike Adams, the Health Ranger (NaturalNews) Yesterday we reported on the FDA’s new scheme for outlawing nearly all nutritional supplements formulated after October, 1994. That was just the beginning of this story, because a detailed [...]

*Read More...*


----------

